# If you get inserts then I recommend.....



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

I got inserts for the GTO letter indents for the rear bumper of the 05's and 06's at Grafxwerks.com .(www.gwdecals.com)
I have to say I'm very pleased with the quality AND appearance. They are reflective, and look amazing at night.
Heres what I recommend if you get these. There is an option available on the site called LiquiDome. Get it. It costs $20.00, but its worth it. Its a clear coating on the inserts that gives them a great three dimensional look, as a result they are much easier to see (especially for black on the black car). Also it makes the inserts alot easier to apply. Talk to you all later.:cheers


----------



## 05NTEX (Mar 15, 2006)

pictures, pictures, pictures :willy:


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

Here is some pics. These are the reflective black with LiquiDome coating.


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

A couple more. That fourth one is without the flash, so thats what it looks like in the daytime. With the flash is what you would see at night.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice that looks good. I'm sure Brent Franker's going to come out with one soon if he hasn't already. His stuff is fantastic.


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

fullarmor2 said:


> Here is some pics. These are the reflective black with LiquiDome coating.


is that the black chrome, or another type/color? those look great by the way, can't wait to put mine on....



25


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

purplehaze said:


> is that the black chrome, or another type/color? those look great by the way, can't wait to put mine on....
> 
> 
> 
> 25


 They are vinyl decals, or inserts. The color is reflective black. Because they are reflective they dont look totaly black. Metalic black would describe how they look. (in daytime) The reflection at night looks like a very light color.

Here are pics I just took so you can see it at night. The other pics were during the day. Also, the flash makes it look brighter than normal I think. I mean than what people will see while behind you.


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

purplehaze said:


> is that the black chrome, or another type/color? those look great by the way, can't wait to put mine on....
> 
> 
> 
> 25


 I want to respond to your question again better. What your seeing in the daytime pics is the liquidome coating over the decal. Liquidome is a clear polyurethane coating that really improves the quality of the decal.


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

fullarmor2 said:


> I want to respond to your question again better. What your seeing in the daytime pics is the liquidome coating over the decal. Liquidome is a clear polyurethane coating that really improves the quality of the decal.


I got them already, with the liquidome stuff. I was just wondering if you got the black chrome ones or if they where a gloss/flat/standard black... but thanks for the response anyway :cheers


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

The option I chose on the website was vinyl decal and the color option I chose was reflective black. Thats all it said, was reflective black. Of course there were many other options, the ones you mentioned were there. :seeya:


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

Cool, mine differ from yours then... I do hope mine look as good though. We shall see.



24


----------

